# Morpheus...



## NeoX (9. August 2001)

ihr kennt doch bestimmt alle Morpheus...
ist ja ein echt cooles tool...

hatte eigentlich noch nie probs damit...
aber seid kurzem hab ich das problem das wenn ich lieder sauge...
das prog auch alles macht...
ich kann mir die lieder auch anhören allerding...

wenn die gesamte größe des files gesaugt ist gibt er failed an...
und alles ist verloren....

ich hoffe ich hab mich halbwegs verstämdlich ausgedrückt... 
%) :{} ;-] 

hattet ihr auch schon son prob???


----------



## HONKB (10. August 2001)

Hi 
Ich hab z.Z. auch son Problem mit dem Proggie:
Er findet nix mehr, früher wars wirklich n goiles Tool, kann ja sein, dass wir beide die neuste Version verpasst haben.
  :[ :[


----------



## NeoX (10. August 2001)

*...*

also finden kann ich noch alles...

wie gesagt saugen klappt auch...
nur er schaffts nich auffer platte zu speichern...


----------



## NeoX (17. August 2001)

*...*

also bei mir funzt wieder alles...



wie siehts bei euch aus???


----------



## GoLLuM (31. August 2001)

also das gleiche problem hat ein freund von mri auch. dann kann man das bei morpheus nich abspielen, weil es nich in der liste steht, aber bei ihm is es trotzdem auf der festplatte.

was hasten dagegen gemacht?


----------



## NeoX (31. August 2001)

*...*

wenn es bei ihm auffer platte ist...
wieso will er es dann aus morpheus abspielen???
er kann doch winamp nehmen oder nicht??


----------



## GoLLuM (31. August 2001)

jo stimmt, aber der hatte irgendwie immer morpheus an, und deswegen war das fuer ihn ein prob. bei genau dem freund bin ich grad und der monitor is im *****!


----------



## Kenny (2. September 2001)

*morpheus oder win mx*

habe mit morpheus eigentlich keine probs allerdings habe ich früher lieber mit winmx gesaugt, weil ich da mehr gefunden habe, bin auf morpheus umgestiegen weil die downloadgeschwindigkeit fürn ar*** ist, habe leider nur isdn und bin froh wenn ich n schnitt von 8.00 kb habe.
saugt noch jemand mit winmx der dsl hat???
wie schnell ist es bei den hohen pings???
(bekomme dsl in 2 wochen *exxtrafreu*)


----------



## NeoX (2. September 2001)

*...*

habe seid nen paar tagen dsl...
und muß sagen das is der absolute hammer...
die geschindigkeit ist wahnsinn auch bei morpheus...
ich denke da tut sich nix zu anderen tools...


----------

